# UK to USA



## ATAUK (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok so ill start by hoping im in the right forum here , but if not can a moderator please advise and upload to correct forum 

Ok so 4 month ago I met a girl online in the USA.im 36 shes 48 and looks much younger than me  age is just a number x
we chatted every day and well into the early hours each morning , I was going to work shatterd but felt so good and happy. ( not good abseiling on little sleep  ) 
very soon and now I know this can happen , we have said our love for each other , something just feels so right and so perfect. Even without us actually meeting , only talked via telephone and Skype yet our feelings are so strong. We have logged all calls and emails , sms etc to each other.

Any how we have talked at length and she realy wants me to go stay with her , she has even proposed over the internet  to which I did relp of course id marry u .

now this is where our problems start and could do with as much up to date info as possible.

Can I / we get married in the usa without any problems on a tourist visa. I am looking at travelling over there in the next 3 week .
We realy want to see each other and be together and she realy doesn't want to wait 6 month plus while a fiancé visa is arranged and I suppose neither do I
We want to get married when im over there , yer some may say its a little to soon but we don't , were happy 

also I applied for a ESTA .. it cost me over £30 and now found them cheaper  I got this from visaservice.org.uk are these legitimate ?


What are the chances of us getting married then applying for a change of status while in Reno being succesfull ?
she was born and raised in L.A and now living in Reno to where id be flying to from Manchester.

I have very strong conections in the UK as my daughter is here  aswell as a large family

any advice would be great 


Also she has found me possible work for rope access. well she has been told if everything ok then they would be interested in me working for them.

thanks

dave


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

this is the correct link for ESTA the one you gave is a scam
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/

you want to marry someone you have never met in a different country 

dear God!!! please dont be so gullible and naive 
yes go visit and learn ..then return 
you cannot adjust status on the visa waiver 
use the fiancee visa 
she has to earn enough to sponsor you ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Slow down two shakes!
Visit her, get to know her in her own surroundings. Have her visit you. Without documented proof of an actual relationship your visa will not be approved.

To say it bluntly - what she wants is irrelevant when it comes to US immigration. Your options are getting married in the US then file CR1 while you are in the UK or file K1 and get married within 90 days after approval.

The horse is out of the barn as far as spontaneous marriage and adjustment of status is concerned. Not to mention it does not go through all the time.

You can worry about work after you have Green Card status or EAD (employment authorization document) in hand.


----------



## ATAUK (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi and thanks for the replys I / we both appreciate them and any input and info u can give.

But what would be our chances say , if we did get married of us being able to stay together ?
she works full time also 

is the only way to apply for a fiancé visa and wait the 6 month plus ? is there nothing we can do once over there to avoid this ?

I know there is a lot of info on the internet but its finding the correct info such as the scam I paid for unfortunately 


thanks 

dave


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ATAUK said:


> Hi and thanks for the replys I / we both appreciate them and any input and info u can give.
> 
> But what would be our chances say , if we did get married of us being able to stay together ?
> she works full time also
> ...


Again: your options are K1 or CR1; uscis.gov, travel.state.gov and london.usebassy.gov are official sites giving information, guidance, time lines, forms and information about fees.

You can file AoS while you are in-country on ESTA at your own risk and potentially face a bar of 3 or 10 years.

She needs a domicile and a certain level of income to file your Affidavit of Support.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The fact that you have never met her face to face is a HUGE red flag here. And may prevent her from sponsoring you for a fiancé visa in any event.

This also sounds remarkably like a scam - or certainly a potential scam. 

Why not plan a trip to the US to meet her? Or invite her to come to the UK to meet you? See what she says when you propose meeting up in person before going any farther with this. In any event, proceed with extreme caution. There is a huge difference between talking over the Internet and being together 24/7.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## WhoFan63 (Feb 22, 2013)

Please take some time and be VERY careful.  I don't want to rain on anyone's parade and you hear about people meeting up over the Internet all the time, so it does happen and it can end happily. But don't pack up or sell up and move straight over ! Go for a visit, or like others have mentioned, invite her to the UK to visit you. 

But you are starting out the right way by keeping a record of all your correspondence. Go for a holiday and take lots of pictures of the two of you together, get her to visit you also and take more pictures, write snail mail to each other.

That way you can show the authorities that it is genuine and not a scam and give you both time to see how you feel. If it's meant to be then all the effort you put in will not be a hardship.

Hope this helps!


----------

